# Ice setup



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Can any of you share the setup you use for ice fishing?

Things I'm interested in knowing include length of rod, action of rod, line rating of rod, make/model if you have one, type reel, size of reel, and preferred line.

Thanks!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I fish two rods. I use a medium action style. I like these a lot. 
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=8870361&cat=&lpid=2
The are a local company. You just take your regular reels and attach them. I use the 30" one and its perfect. Keeps your reel out of the snow and and keeps the rod tip close to the hole.

I started using P-lines 100% fluorocarbon this year and I LOVE it. I can use 6 pound test instead of 4 and the fish dont see it. Also its abrasion resistant so it wont snap on the edge of the ice hole.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought the Potomac did not freeze? :mrgreen:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

It's ok. The Potomac isn't really worth fishing anyway, at least the part near me. :wink: 

I might just get a chance to make it home for some hardwater action so I'm curious what ya'll are running.

I haven't done a lot on the hard water, I've always used my regular stuff. I figure if I'm going to do it, I might as well use the right gear. Trouble is, I don't really know what the right gear is.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree on those ice n easy rods, we just got them in up at round rocks so I took one out on the ice today and I was very please with it. They are really nice for jigging.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> I fish two rods. I use a medium action style. I like these a lot.
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=8870361&cat=&lpid=2
> The are a local company. You just take your regular reels and attach them. I use the 30" one and its perfect. Keeps your reel out of the snow and and keeps the rod tip close to the hole.
> 
> I started using P-lines 100% fluorocarbon this year and I LOVE it. I can use 6 pound test instead of 4 and the fish dont see it. Also its abrasion resistant so it wont snap on the edge of the ice hole.


I use the same line during the summer. It is great stuff. I didn't know if there was some particular line that didn't freeze or something like that.

My spinning set up usually employs a Shimano Symmetre 4000 but that seems a little overkill for these little rods.

You know Nor-tah, this is all your fault after all those ice pictures from Henry's. :mrgreen: 
Are you guys running reels in the 2000-2500 series or comparable?


----------



## UTEXPLORER (Jul 7, 2009)

The 2000-2500 series would be ideal, you will only need about a hundred yards on the real and that is more than you'll need. A smooth drag is pretty important for me. I bought a cheap setup last year and the line would snap, because the drag wasn't engaging like it should. Swaped it out and it works fine now. I also like P line, it seems to hold up well on the ice.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought 2 ugly stick ice rods they came loaded with 4lb ice line. They seem to be working well for me this year.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

For ice fishing I think any of the symetre reels would be overkill, even the 1000. They are pretty heavy with the double handle and quick fire trigger add a lot of weight. Plus, who needs the quick fire for ice fishing anyway.... I think the solstice in the 1000 is a much better fit. Lighter weight and a little less money as well! :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have found out that the simpler it is the better it is. My best ice reels are the ones that are full metal. No lubrication needed. Definately do not get one of the fliud drive reels. Had one of those that would freeze up and nothing would work


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

fluid drive has to do with the way the gears are built, not anything to do with fluid or lube used in them.


----------

